# Is it true that body lice



## scum (Feb 10, 2011)

I have heard numerous times that if you pick a louse off of two different people with body lice and put them in a 40 cap the louse will do battle. Is this true? Anyone done it? When I had body lice I never made them duel with other louse. Does this occur?


----------



## Dmac (Feb 10, 2011)

ha ha ha! awesome! a louse death match?


----------



## louie (Feb 10, 2011)

scum said:


> I have heard numerous times that if you pick a louse off of two different people with body lice and put them in a 40 cap the louse will do battle. Is this true? Anyone done it? When I had body lice I never made them duel with other louse. Does this occur?


 if this is true then my world is forever changed. awesomeness.


----------



## Aypathy (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, this actually does happen. I've never had lice myself, but I've been around a few people who did. The only thing is that betting on the winner is a little tricky since all lice pretty much look the same and it sparks a lot of arguments over "who's louse" won.


----------



## Heron (Apr 16, 2011)

This thread was started by scum.



No but rly i hope this rumour is true because it's awesome.


----------



## shittickit (Sep 21, 2014)

i have done this


----------

